# Smoking Tofu



## DPB (Sep 16, 2020)

This may be a double post. A friend asked me to smoke some Tofu. My question is what is the best smoke (apple, hickory) and do you need to wrap like cheese to rest for 15 days.


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 16, 2020)

huh! smoked tofu what kind of friends ya have! that stuff isn't even allowed on my property never mind my smoker. anyway i have know idea but i'm sure you'll get some answers.


----------



## Gecko10 (Sep 16, 2020)

Ralphhhhh.  Sound of me retching.  Seriously, I would cold smoke,  like cheese using hickory (or sagebrush) to give it some sort of taste.


----------



## bbqbrett (Sep 16, 2020)

Step 1.  Get hickory smoke to add a strong flavor.

Step 2.  Substitute your favorite meat for the tofu.

Seriously though never tried or even thought about smoking tofu but I imagine like Gecko said before you would probably want to cold smoke.


----------



## mbassom (Sep 16, 2020)

My sister is vegetarian, so sadly I have made smoked tofu several times. The stronger woods work better as tofu doesn't have a lot of flavor on its own (cherry, hickory etc), but I have done it with pecan as well. I tried with apple and she said it didn't have a lot of flavor. 

I have never wrapped it, just smoke it for a couple hours and then she eats it. Not sure if it "should" be wrapped, but since I HOT smoke I didn't worry about it. 

I personally have never eaten it so I can't say for sure how it came out can only take her word for it.


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 16, 2020)

Quick google search found this. Hot smoking. http://www.alisonsallspice.com/smoked-tofu/


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 17, 2020)

Well I guess I’m the lone wolf here, but I like & eat a lot of tofu.
I have never tried smoking it, but will for sure after seeing the link, 

 jcam222
  put up. It looks real good to me.
Al


----------



## DPB (Sep 19, 2020)

Thank for response for smoking Tofu, I did cold smoke the jello textured stuff. I used Pecan pellets in smoke sticks on parchment paper.


----------



## AudryeGlosser (Jun 21, 2022)

I've never heard of smoking tofu before. Tofu is my favorite product. I use it in almost every dish.


----------



## Hapagrrrl (Jun 25, 2022)

I have been trying to find a recipe for awhile, but ended up just playing around with my Little Chief Smoker. 

First, I bought extra firm tofu packs, split them in half lengthwise, and wrapped them in clean kitchen towels and pressed them down with a short stack of cookbooks for an hour to squeeze out the excess water. I then smoked them with hickory chips for around 4 hours. 

They didnt really look or even taste like much when done...but then I cubed the smoked tofu and cooked it in a pack of instant ramen and OH MAN they added a nice flavor! The smokiness of the tofu really stands out in soups and simple veggie stir frys.  I purposely didn't marinate the tofu for this experiment. Not sure how long they will keep without preservation, because I ended up eating the sample too quickly. 

Tofu is not my protein of choice, but when I'm short on money and really miss smoking, I have found great joy in soy!


----------



## AudryeGlosser (Jun 29, 2022)

AudryeGlosser said:


> I've never heard of smoking tofu before. Tofu is my favorite product. I use it in almost every dish.


I've never heard of smoking tofu before. Tofu is my favorite product. I use it in almost all meals. The biggest plus is that you can cook it in different ways. I usually bake it in the oven or use it fresh. I like to add it to salads. Tofu is high in protein, which is good for your body. You may have heard that you can make tofu at home. It would help if you had a tofu press for that. I ordered mine from https://www.amazon.com.au/TofuBud-Tofu-Press-Presser-Drainer/dp/B086Q4TRG8 and was pleased with its quality. Homemade tofu is much tastier and more nutritious. Perhaps those who smoke tofu also need it.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 29, 2022)

AudryeGlosser said:


> I've never heard of smoking tofu before. Tofu is my favorite product. I use it in almost all meals. The biggest plus is that you can cook it in different ways. I usually bake it in the oven or use it fresh. I like to add it to salads. Tofu is high in protein, which is good for your body. You may have heard that you can make tofu at home. It would help if you had a tofu press for that. I ordered mine from https://www.amazon.com.au/TofuBud-Tofu-Press-Presser-Drainer/dp/B086Q4TRG8 and was pleased with its quality. Homemade tofu is much tastier and more nutritious. Perhaps those who smoke tofu also need it.


Do you work for Amazon?


----------



## bigfurmn (Jun 29, 2022)

Full credit for even having the balls to ask that here. I have no idea about smoking it. Try somethings and see what works?


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jul 9, 2022)

I’m trying it today. I even picked up a press. My daughter is visiting and she’s a veggie so I have to get creative with my recipes which is something I love to do. Good thing I’m on a diet. If I don’t get flamed too bad for commenting I’ll post some pictures later. Haha! Ok, go ahead and flame me, I can take it. Thus far I pressed it overnight and I just applied a lime & mojito rub. Hey, look at it this way, technically I’ll be smoking a vegetable! 

Off on my daily hike first. Then the fun begins. I’m also grilling flap steak if that makes this experiment any better.


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jul 9, 2022)

I grew up on a farm in Minnesota. We raised beef cattle and a lot of corn and soy beans. It just occurred to me that I’m grilling corn and soy beans. Haha! 

The steak and chicken are done, sorry no pictures. I’m super slow roasting the corn for a salad tomorrow. I might wrap the tofu tonight like we do when smoking cheese. We’ll see. I don’t want this tasting like a tire fire. 






Turning the KUDU into a smoker using the dome. Threw on a stick of oak for fun. 






Looking good, I hope.


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jul 9, 2022)

Well, here it is. It formed a crunchy skin that tasted like the rub I put on it. It does taste smoky but not very strong. The tofu itself has the mouthfeel of moist chicken and it tastes just like chicken did when I had covid. Haha! It’s okay but I like chicken better. I might keep it on my rotation for protein in my salads just for variety. 

I put it in a ziploc and into the fridge to see if the “bark” will soften and also to see if it affects the flavor. My guess is it won’t but it’s worth me experimenting so you don’t have to. I’ll take one for the team.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 10, 2022)

I think I'll just keep taking my soybeans to town...they are worth more there! 

Ryan


----------



## bbqjefff (Jul 26, 2022)

Smoke meat instead of tofu.


----------

